# Teaching jobs



## trixied (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi! I have looked on the Internet for possible teaching jobs in Italy. I'm an American and I am currently in the process of getting my Italian passport. I've just started the process and it looks as if it could take almost a year. I am following all guidelines a friend in Italy has given me to (hopefully) get issuance. 

I teach ESL in South Korea and have been for the last two years and am signed on for another. I have worked with children, businessmen and doctors. I have other communication experience as well.

I would like to be in the south of Italy. I lived in Sardinia as a child and I have family in Calabria, in which I've seen jobs posted for. I will have my TEFL certificate as well. If anyone has any information on jobs, how to get jobs, etc. it would all be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you have looked on the internet and you will have a TEFL qualification did you see the jobs offered on the TEFL site? They have their own job portal and there seem to be quite a few offered in Italy. Good for a start I would think?
Search the jobs' database - TEFL.com


----------



## trixied (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks! Seems all the sites that I have been checking out somewhat direct me towards taking a TEFL class in Italy in hopes of a job afterward, or being required to hold an EU passport, which I don't have. I am willing to do my CELTA in Italy and I am looking in/around Calabria due to family being there. I'm hoping I'll be able to get an Italian passport, just a lot of work I'll have to do in the next year.

Thanks again!!


----------



## rshores (Jan 23, 2010)

*Another thought about teaching in IT:*

I can't post a link, but do a search for "DOD Schools Europe" on your favorite search engine. I know there are bases around there (with schools on them) and that the schools usually require only American certifications.

Don't know if there are any teaching positions there, or if the nearest school is too far from your family, but you might want to take a look.


----------



## unclejoe (Nov 7, 2010)

I can't post URLs yet but if you go to TEFL World Wiki and look under Italy there's some good information there.

Many jobs in Italy aren't posted online so it's often a matter of being here to find work...


----------



## Wookiee (Mar 22, 2012)

*Hey*



trixied said:


> Thanks! Seems all the sites that I have been checking out somewhat direct me towards taking a TEFL class in Italy in hopes of a job afterward, or being required to hold an EU passport, which I don't have. I am willing to do my CELTA in Italy and I am looking in/around Calabria due to family being there. I'm hoping I'll be able to get an Italian passport, just a lot of work I'll have to do in the next year.
> 
> Thanks again!!


Just wondering if you are in Italia yet? I am from Aus and I have family in Calabria as well. I also want to get my Italian passport although for me it may be a bit more complicated. If you are going to Italy soon, give me a bell. I'm hopefully travelling there in early April 2012.

Robby


----------

